# AIRE Spring Cleaning Sale



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

It's March now and spring high water and spring cleaning are in the air. We are cleaning out our factory and have some great deals for you! Save hundreds of dollars on our brand new, and second quality rafts, catarafts and kayaks. Some of these boats have been here a few years, some were boats we build for outfitters who didn't take them, some just have a little miscoloration...whatever the reason, they need a new home!

The warranties on the closeout boats are still an AIRE 10 year no fault warranty from the date the boat is PURCHASED. When you see the boat you want, give your local or favorite dealer a call to get it on order. We try to keep this list updated as sales are made and supplies are limited to stock on hand. Good luck and have fun boat shopping!

Click here to view our sale list.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

just got my new Ocelot and Leopard ... yeah!!!


----------

